# Baby Watch...



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Aloha everyone,
So last year I ended up with a rescued Ibex/feral goat hybrid (assumably an escapee from a game farm here on island. Anyway, she has been an interesting addition She is in a great many ways, just not quite like the other domestic goats I own: she is always a bit skittish, gets loose frequently,
she is often found ON THE ROOF, I've actually watched her jump 7 feet straight up from a stand still, and she is just sort of smaller and kind of "deer like" compared to the other goats I own. And since she is always in some kind of ridiculous trouble her name (which she knows) is "The Dang Ibex!"
...stop looking at me like that, if you could see the ridiculous amount of bizarre trouble this goat gets into, I mean any time anything goes wrong (and with her it's more often than not) you go to see the goats and which one is it? ...ALWAYS, without fail, (say it with me) "The Dang Ibex!"

So since she IS the epitome of "chaos and mayhem" to live with, you may ask "WHY keep her?" Well, she does have a great many redeeming qualities. I am kind of attached to her because she is a rescue, she had been terrorizing a friend of mine's neighborhood... And constantly waking up tenants in her vacation rental property by stomping around and urinating frequently on the roof. Also, my other goats are HIKERS (just starting to carry bags!) and when I take her up difficult areas, the kind of agility she displays so effortlessly puts my other goats to shame (and the OTHER goats in this case are freaking amazing athletes, but TFIBEX is just astonishing to watch in action on the trail) plus she just likes me... I have no idea why she decided this, since she had every reason to NOT like me (she was a yearling when I caught her by bringing over my orphan kids, when she saw them she attempted to
Head ram them, and I grabbed her horns, tackled her, hog tied her, threw her in the back seat of the car... And had planned on driving her down to meet a friend of mine to get invited to dinner... But she just instantly decided I was her person and didn't want to let me out of her sight. Even managed to get on the second floor lanai to get into the house to follow me into the washroom. (Like I said, ridiculous stuff!) anyway she has become one of my favorite oddballs.

So she is approximately (rescue so don't know exactly how old she is) 2 years, and she was bred about 5 months ago, on baby watch. I know she is a first freshener, and she started making a cute little udder about 3 weeks ago... She is bred to a dominant black Alpine/Boer/Kiko buck. I am super excited to see how this works out...but baby watch just kind of makes you a bit crazy you know?


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

A more flattering view of her... Without showing the cute little udder she is making (excited to see how she milks, being at least half wild and all)


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

...she is Velcro on the trail, except when she is climbing impossible surfaces and doing leaps across boulder faces at least 30 feet apart. (She is not a large goat, she is on the small and petite side, so the amount of distance she covers is pretty impressive to watch!)


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

She also has this very odd habit, she actually loves to climb trees. (Ones the other goats can't follow her up!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word! She's lovely! How interesting it must be to have such an unusual goat. Keep us posted on her kidding!


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

She sounds exactly the kind I would keep. Lol. I'm sure her antics keep you busy. Good luck with the kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Her name sounds like it fits her good luck on the kidding and I hope she milks for you.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh wow. Sounds like a unique goat  good luck on the kidding.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She is a very pretty goat. I can't wait to see her babies. I bet she makes a great mom also!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it, happy kidding, can't wait to see them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Both so impressive and quite a handful!!! She's beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

she is gorgeous - sometimes it's the mischievous ones that win our hearts - I have 1 that is always in the middle of any trouble but I love her personality.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!;-) She's pretty! Can't wait to see pics of her kids..


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I love how graceful she looks, very excited to see her babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG love your post, how funny! She just sounds like she is full of life, spunk, adventure, and everything in between lol  Of course all that wrapped up in a beautiful goatie! 

Praying for a smooth kidding, and can't wait to see her babies! Very exciting isn't it? The waiting game can be a pain though, so try not to get too anxious, enjoy her pregnancy


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All that AND she has just the most adorable udder! How great!


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Overnight her udder tripled in size, is leaking colostrum when you touch it, belly "dropped", and she started wandering off from the herd...
It's GETTING CLOSE!


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why does posting photos from my iPhone only allow me to post one at a time, AND it rotates the image randomly?
...I am not actually posting these sideways and upside down...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

don't know but a lot of people have that problem


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Her udder has now expanded to the point where she looks like she works for a dairy... Still hasn't pooped it out yet! I think she knows we are waiting for her and is intentionally messing with is... It kinda is the way she does EVERYTHING, so why should this be any different? LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol she's keeping you on your toes! She's adorable! Love her story!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Pretty goat and she loves you its obvious. Are you in Hawaii? If not what island are you on?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

I am in Hawaii, garden isle of Kauai actually.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I love Hawaii, have never been to Kauai yet. But Maui at least 6 times, Bi Island 4 times and Oahu 2 times. Hope to go to Kauai in the near future! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She's a pretty girl, and yes, I would keep her also. I like the ones who keep me on my toes. Must be why I have a pack of Alaskan Malamutes.

Can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lol - your just a glutton for punishment - a pack of Malamutes :wallbang:


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Scubacoz:
I work in tourism, as much as we love to show off and share Kauai though, we have a little joke on this island; "if you LOVE Kauai, tell everyone how awesome MAUI is!" It's a quiet, sleepy little agriculture focused island and we like trying to keep it that way. ;-)
Having said that, I am an adventure tourguide and marketing agent, and "Black Unicorn Adventures" is a hiking project I'm working on. It's kind of what got me back into goats! I'm using pack goats on hikes to carry the gear/supplies. It always amazes me (and everyone else) how athletic they are and the crazy gymnastic things they do for fun are just astonishing. Plus they are just cool.

Lottsagoats: 
Malamutes... That has to get intense at times! I breed/show Dobermans, they also have their moments, but mine tend to be "detail oriented OCD control freaks" (and I am aware what that probably says about me! LOL) but its all part of the fun, and we all seem to have great senses of humor about it. 

The Ibex apparently also has a sense of humor... She stopped giving birthing signs, and decided to have her belly double in width! It's almost like she got to the end and at the last moment decided "nope, just kidding, I need to make ONE MORE!" ...I mean she got to the point where her belly dropped and her tendons over the rump got all loose... Then they just tightened up and she got WIDER! 

...but would I really expect anything else from her? I mean she IS "the Ibex" after all, it's kind of who she is and what she does!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

how is she doing?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is sooo funny! LOVE her name!!!LOL!


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Sorry to Admin; I always forget that her name contains expletives... But trust me, if you lived with her, you'd understand how bizarrely fitting it is. I'll be more public place sensitive in the future.

So for an update: 
The Dang Ibex is still not dropped this baby. She just keeps getting wider... I saw it move today, but in spite of leaky udder, she hasn't decided to actually have this thing yet!

...vet says she's fine, just being herself and making a nuisance of herself by having us all wait and wait. 
It's so frustrating, she keeps giving all the indicators and then "turns them off" with a "just kidding, I'm going to keep it ALL to myself!"


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Your goat is georgous! Cant wait to see pics of her babies! How is the scubadiving on Kauai? We were certified in Maui years ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

We have a lot of great Scuba spots, and beautiful/unique things to see (one of our reefs has several species endemic ONLY to that one reef!) and it's always fascinating to watch some of the behaviors and connectedness of the reef communities.

But Kauai is very condition oriented, great places and things, but conditions can get sketchy a lot due to the fact that under water we are a very isolated mountain and get slammed with deep water currents which can murk things out on a beautiful place. It's very seasonal and condition dependent. Still, there is never any shortage of beautiful scenery!


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

....STILL waiting...
My goodness, it feels crazy that we are STILL waiting for these things!
...she did spend 2 months with the stud goat, so her exact breeding date is kind of a mystery. But it kinda feels like she is toying with me.

...que her name...


----------



## Amber21 (Feb 20, 2015)

I am always excited to meet people with goats who are more naughty than mine! Your girl tops my Eve. Good luck with the birth. Eve was so stubborn she didn't get bred this year, she hopped the fence on him !


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info on Kauai, i definitely want to visit your island and try to do some diving there. And while i am there it would be nice to meet you!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

